# Altum Angels



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Hi, a few days ago, someone was selling some altums on this site, they looked nice, and he/she wanted $80 each, not a bad price given the difficulty and commitment these fish represent. My comment was to maintain them in a large herd, and the seller asked for a photo of my herd. I can't find the original thread/post, but here is my photo. You will have to excuse the water marks on the glass. Sorry for that. Brent


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Browsing through some other new ads, I think the original seller was Fishdragon. Still can't find his ad though. would bump it.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice altums Brent, looks like Rio Inirida? Rio ***** drainage?


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is the posting you were looking for Brent.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fishdragon-lab-88/fs-wild-caught-altums-32966/


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks Paul for your post.
Hi Brant, your Altums looks awesome, how old are they ? Can you tell any male or female now ?
Eric.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I have had them for 24 months now, they were about nickel size bodies when I got them, they are from the Winnipeg drainage syatem (imported from Spencer Jack - I don't know where he got them from), I have little idea of male or female, but there are one or two that are starting to set up territories, lucky there are so many (22) as the aggresion is very diffused, and they decide to eat instead.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Full tank shot is a must Brent. Looking forward to see the whole group


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Will try for a full tank shoot, but it is really nothing special, 90 gal, some crypts in pots, some lemon and bleeding hear tetras for dither, some plecos, too dirty, but they are happy. 
As far as the males and females, when you see them side by each, the angle of the anal fin to the abdomen on the females seems to be more obtuse, where on males, seems more 90 degrees, at least to me, but remember, I have not bred these guys, just hoping...

my experience is the females are way more aggro than the males, I think the girls stake out the territories, the males defend them.


----------

